# Aplicação Android - Sismos em Portugal



## fablept (30 Jun 2014 às 18:27)

Boas.

Desenvolvi uma aplicação minimalista que permite visualizar actividade sísmica em Portugal nos últimos 30 dias. 






​

Aplicação não está disponível no Google Apps, por isso tem que fazer download da aplicação. Para puder instalar esta aplicação é necessário colocar um visto em "Fontes Desconhecidas" nas opções de "Segurança".

Apenas testei no meu telemóvel, não sei como está o layout noutras resoluções. Quando tiver oportunidade vou adicionando mais funções.


Download


Bugs, dúvidas, sugestões coloquem aqui no tópico


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Jul 2014 às 01:22)

Excelente iniciativa mais uma vez.
Vou testar, conta com a minha opinião.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Jul 2014 às 01:42)

Para já apenas a referir o seguinte (Tenho um Galaxy S4):
 - Os cabeçalhos "Continente E Madeira", "Açores" aparecem ligeiramente desalinhados;






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
Apenas sugiro a opção de notificação em caso de sismo de intensidade relevante (ou a definir pelo utilizador), e numa fase mais avançada a opção de se poder preencher o formulário do IPMA caso se sinta um sismo. Fica a sugestão, pois sei bem que não é muito fácil.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2014 às 02:15)

Boa iniciativa parabéns!


----------



## fablept (2 Jul 2014 às 23:51)

Boas.

Agradeço o feedback..



			
				Gil_Algarvio disse:
			
		

> Para já apenas a referir o seguinte (Tenho um Galaxy S4):
> - Os cabeçalhos "Continente E Madeira", "Açores" aparecem ligeiramente desalinhados;
> 
> 
> Apenas sugiro a opção de notificação em caso de sismo de intensidade relevante (ou a definir pelo utilizador), e numa fase mais avançada a opção de se poder preencher o formulário do IPMA caso se sinta um sismo. Fica a sugestão, pois sei bem que não é muito fácil.



Vou ver se resolvo esse problema de layout no fds, tb noto que no teu telemóvel os icons no mapa não estão centrados (ficam cortados). Depois quando estiver resolvido, aviso aqui no tópico.

Já tinha pensado em notificações de sismos sentidos, relevantes ou próximos da localização definida pelo utilizador (raio de n kms), hei-de dedicar-me a isto quando tiver oportunidade.

O formulário de sismo sentido do IPMA será difícil, pois ou teria que fazer um algum tipo de parceria com o IPMA/CVARG para puder enviar os formulários ou embutia as páginas de formulário na aplicação, mas acho que é preferível as pessoas irem aos sites do IPMA/CVARG/EMSC.

Só uma dica..
Cada vez que a aplicação faz um pedido para obter dados, o consumo de internet anda à volta de 10kb.


----------



## amando96 (3 Jul 2014 às 00:15)

Não consegues enviar um pedido POST através de HTTP? Seria como preencher o formulário dentro do ipma, só que fora dele.
Ainda não passei tempo suficiente a fazer apps com comunicação pela net, mas seria algo tipo a biblioteca CURL do php.


----------



## fablept (4 Jul 2014 às 00:33)

amando96 disse:


> Não consegues enviar um pedido POST através de HTTP? Seria como preencher o formulário dentro do ipma, só que fora dele.
> Ainda não passei tempo suficiente a fazer apps com comunicação pela net, mas seria algo tipo a biblioteca CURL do php.



É possível fazer POST/GET, inclusive a aplicação faz um POST ao meu servidor para obter os dados dos sismos. Mas para fazer isto, foi como disse, tinha que ser através de algum tipo de parceria com o IPMA, tenho que saber os campos do POST e fazer diversos testes..se fizer isto sem conhecimento do IPMA, numa hora iriam receber "dezenas" de falsos formulários de sismos sentidos  Talvez um dia mais tarde..


Em princípio já corrigi o bug do Layout nas tabelas/mapa, @Gil se pudesses confirmar eu agradecia. Sobre os icons no mapa estarem cortados como tens na imagem, não consegui reproduzir esse bug..mas se continuar diz alguma coisa.

O link da nova versão, encontra-se no primeiro post.


----------



## amando96 (5 Jul 2014 às 23:33)

Não consegues ver os campos do POST através do formulário deles?

Mas sim, mesmo em tempos de testes e afins haveria montes de submissões falsas...


----------



## fablept (9 Jul 2014 às 14:31)

amando96 disse:


> Não consegues ver os campos do POST através do formulário deles?
> 
> Mas sim, mesmo em tempos de testes e afins haveria montes de submissões falsas...



De momento não tenho interesse em adicionar essa funcionalidade. A intenção sempre foi desenvolver algo básico, só para aceder a dados sísmicos sem ter que ir a uma página web (em flash, no caso do IPMA..).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jul 2014 às 23:11)

fablept disse:


> Em princípio já corrigi o bug do Layout nas tabelas/mapa, @Gil se pudesses confirmar eu agradecia. Sobre os icons no mapa estarem cortados como tens na imagem, não consegui reproduzir esse bug..mas se continuar diz alguma coisa.
> 
> O link da nova versão, encontra-se no primeiro post.




Confirmo, o bug nos cabeçalhos está corrigido, quanto aos icons sobre o mapa sim, continuam cortados. Sou só eu que tenho esse bug? 

*Não há mais ninguém por ai a utilizar android que queira deixar a sua opinião?*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2014 às 23:16)

Instalei no meu tablet para dar opinião e está muito bom, separadores no sítio e icons sem cortes


----------



## fablept (11 Jul 2014 às 00:59)

Boas.

Agradeço o feedback.

@Gil, quando puderes envia-me a versão do teu Android, para tentar replicar esse problema num emulador.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Jul 2014 às 05:50)

Por aqui está tudo óptimo. Android 4.4.4 CM11.
Estás a pensar meter a app na Play Store?


----------



## fablept (15 Jul 2014 às 00:02)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Por aqui está tudo óptimo. Android 4.4.4 CM11.
> Estás a pensar meter a app na Play Store?



O IPMA como lançou uma nova app vou esperar mais umas semanas a ver se lançam uma actualização com uma opção de visualizar a actividade sísmica (bem que já podiam ter adicionado), se não incluírem a actividade sísmica em princípio adiciono a app na Google Play Store.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Jul 2014 às 02:41)

fablept disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Agradeço o feedback.
> 
> @Gil, quando puderes envia-me a versão do teu Android, para tentar replicar esse problema num emulador.



Só hoje vi isto, a versão é a 4.4.2


----------



## fablept (26 Jul 2014 às 22:09)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Só hoje vi isto, a versão é a 4.4.2



Quando tiver oportunidade vejo isso


----------



## Manuel Vieira (3 Out 2014 às 11:55)

Bom dia a todos. Costumo seguir este tópico para estar informado de novos desenvolvimentos da app. Como ainda ninguém referiu, aproveitei para me registar e informar que já saiu uma nova versão da app do IPMA:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pt.ipma.sismo

Ainda não consegui encontrar a versão para ios... Se alguém encontrar que diga.

Aproveito para dar os parabéns ao fórum, está muito bom.



fablept disse:


> O IPMA como lançou uma nova app vou esperar mais umas semanas a ver se lançam uma actualização com uma opção de visualizar a actividade sísmica (bem que já podiam ter adicionado), se não incluírem a actividade sísmica em princípio adiciono a app na Google Play Store.


----------



## fablept (4 Out 2014 às 02:06)

Manuel Vieira disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Costumo seguir este tópico para estar informado de novos desenvolvimentos da app. Como ainda ninguém referiu, aproveitei para me registar e informar que já saiu uma nova versão da app do IPMA:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pt.ipma.sismo
> 
> ...



Finalmente uma aplicação oficial sobre sismos em Portugal!

Sobre esta app, simples mas funcional  Apenas dou algumas sugestões para aos desenvolvedores (se lerem esta msg..):
-Sismos que ocorrem no dia de hoje e/ou ontem deveriam indicar na data "Hoje" e/ou "Ontem", isto porque uma data não dá uma sensação de ser actual, mas sim algo que ocorreu no passado.
-Sismos ocorridos hoje e ou ontem deveriam ter icons diferentes dos restantes, isto para diferenciar dos sismos mais recentes dos restantes da semana.

Dica para quem utiliza a app, clicar em "Home" para actualizar os dados.

Quando tiver oportunidade irei corrigir um bug na minha app que ocorre em sismos em certas latitudes que deveriam ir para a tabela do continente, mas vão para a tabela dos Açores, vou corrigir este bug quando tiver oportunidade, mas depois do lançamente da app do IPMA, não tenho intenções de fazer muito mais.


----------



## Manuel Vieira (14 Out 2014 às 09:50)

Parece que saiu a versão para iOS...
https://itunes.apple.com/pt/app/sismo-ipma/id924860056?ls=1&mt=8


----------

